#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Сингальский >  > > >  >  >  САМОУЧИТЕЛЬ СИНГАЛЬСКОГО ЯЗЫКА

## Raudex

Дошли наконец руки - перевёл сканы учебника в текст.
Прошу у кого есть желание повычитывайте ошибки, а то много было ручной работы, и наверняка понасажал, да и в оригинале их полно.
В целом оцифровка соответствует оригиналу, кроме того что я полностью поменял принятую у Бельковича кириллическую транскрипцию на IAST.
Здесь лежит текст, а здесь сканы.
Заранее спасибо за кооперацию.

В тексте использованы шрифты Times Ext Roman (есть на dhamma.ru) и Iskoola Pota (есть в комплекте начиная с Win7)

Не обращайте внимание на цветистость форматирования, это временно сделано, что б бросалось в глаза, там всё на стилях основано и легко поменять на своё вкус, если требуется.

----------

Aion (29.08.2016), sergey (29.08.2016), Ануруддха (29.08.2016), Ассаджи (31.08.2016), Владимир Николаевич (29.08.2016)

----------


## Ануруддха

Большая работа. В оцифровке нет раздела содержания, которое есть в оригинале, наверное, со временем стоит его добавить.

п.с. Пытался как-то выучить по этому самоучителю сингальский алфавит, но не очень успешно в силу слабых возможностей по запоминанию. Но недавно узнал про интересную методику по запоминанию незнакомого алфавита. В русском тексте заменяем , к примеру, букву а, на аналог буквы а из другого алфавита и читаем этот текст пока не привыкнем к новой букве. Затем заменяем следующую и т.д.

----------

Aion (29.08.2016), Vladiimir (29.08.2016), Владимир Николаевич (29.08.2016)

----------


## Raudex

> Большая работа. В оцифровке нет раздела содержания, которое есть в оригинале, наверное, со временем стоит его добавить.


Этот раздел генерируется автоматически, по заголовкам, так что пока не стал его создавать, что б не плодить избыточность. Но если кто то хочет, то это не сложно сделать самостоятельно. 
Также есть в ОО удобный навигатор по заголовкам.


> п.с. Пытался как-то выучить по этому самоучителю сингальский алфавит, но не очень успешно в силу слабых возможностей по запоминанию.


Собственно буквы освоить мне удалось и давненько, просто надо взять большой текст (например на пали) и себя за шкирку и упорно вручную перенабить его сингальскими буквами, или наоборот, прилипнет само к мозгам. Вот сейчас много вникал в текст и освежил знание букв.



> В русском тексте заменяем , к примеру, букву а, на аналог буквы а из другого алфавита и читаем этот текст пока не привыкнем к новой букве. Затем заменяем следующую и т.д.


С сингальским не прокатит, потому что абугида))) да и гораздо больше звуков в сингальском том же, все придыхательные, вся ретрофлексия, длина гласных...

----------

Ануруддха (30.08.2016)

----------


## Raudex

Есть ещё 2 самодельных скрипта, также написаны мною для ОО, конвертеры из сингальского в IAST и обратно. Явочно могу поделиться, но публиковать не хочется.
Таким образом теперь весь учебник можно элементарно конвертнуть в IAST, то о чём и мечтал в общем то, а запоминание алфавита отложить на потом.

----------


## Raudex

с помощью примечаний добавил в текст разбивку на страницы оригинальной бумажной книги, теперь очень просто соотносить документы между собой

----------


## Raudex

Сделал вариант полностью в латинице IAST, без сингальских букв.
Удобно для тех, кто решил отложить пока изучение алфавита.
(Правда текст первых уроков стал бессмысленным  :Big Grin:  )

Жёлтым фоном отмечены символы, которые в оригинале - сингальские.

----------

Ассаджи (02.09.2016), Владимир Николаевич (11.09.2016)

----------


## Raudex

Решил также обработать и добавить в проект статьи из словарей Бельковича, их 2, соответственно, из сингальско-русского (1970) и из русско-сингальского (1983).
КРАТКИЙ ОЧЕРК ГРАММАТИКИ СИНГАЛЬСКОГО ЯЗЫКА (74 страницы)
ОСНОВНЫЕ ГРАММАТИЧЕСКИЕ СООТВЕТСТВИЯ РУССКОГО И СИНГАЛЬСКОГО ЯЗЫКОВ (21 страница)
во многом они дублируют учебник, но всё более системно изложено

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Заинтересовался тут такими вопросами, может кто подскажет:

Есть ли исследования степени родства сингальского языка и пали ?

Есть ли исследования по старосингальским ( раннесингальским, древнесингальским или прасингальским ) формам современного языка сингалов ?

----------


## Raudex

Сам по себе сингальский далековат о североиндиский наречий, пракриты туда интегрированы как заимствованые слова, как мне показалось, правил грамматичесих очень мало похожих.
Примерно как нам латынь читать, много слов понятных, но конструкции перевести трудновато.
Это субъективное ощущение, серьёзных статей я не видел.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.09.2016)

----------

